#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Υπογραφή με το "τσουβάλι"

## SMBD

---

----------


## Barracuda

80Ε? Μαλιστα.
Το παρεξηγημενο "νεος μηχανικος" επρεπε να πηγαινει στην εμπειρια και οχι στην κοινη λογικη. Αν ενας 25αρης αποφοιτος πολυτεχνειου υπογραφει βεβαιωσεις αρτιοτητας για 80 ευρω κανονικα θα επρεπε να του αφαιρεθουν ολα τα πολιτικα δικαιωματα και η αδεια ασκησεως.

----------


## cna

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να εισαχθεί υποχρεωτικό μάθημα σε όλες τις σχολές με τίτλο: "Κώδικας Επαγγελματικής Δεοντολογίας" όπου θα αναλύεται όλο το φάσμα των προβλημάτων που ανακύπτουν; Προσωπικά βέβαια θεωρώ ότι όλα ξεκινούν από το πόσο σέβεται κανείς την επιστήμη που υπηρετεί και για να μην υπάρξουν παρεξηγήσεις επ' αυτού εννοώ ότι αν υπάρχει ο σεβασμός τότε θα υπάρξει και η θέληση για μάθηση των διατάξεων. Δηλαδή στην τελική ρε γμτ για μια αλλαγή λάδια (που μπορείς να την κάνεις και μόνος σου) στο αυτοκίνητο το συνεργείο ζητά 60ευρώ και δεν φέρει καμία απολύτως ευθύνη! Είναι δυνατόν να αρκεστεί κανείς σε 80ευρώ για να φέρει και την ευθύνη επ' άπειρον;

----------


## george66

Νομίζω ότι σχεδόν, στην πλειοψηφία όλοι οι νέοι συνάδελφοι την πατάνε εδώ, γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να τους πει τι συμβαίνει με τις αμοιβές, και πόσο πρέπει να πάρουν ή να υπολογίσουν την αμοιβή τους. Ισως εάν στις σχολές εκεί όπου υπάρχει μάθημα για νομικά θέματα, εάν υπήρχε έστω και ένα κεφάλαιο ή αναφορά για τις αμοιβές μας, ίσως τα πράγματα να ήταν κάπως καλύτερα. Το λέω αυτό γιατί (μη σας φανεί περίεργο), αρκετοί καραδοκούν όπως συμβολαιογράφοι, εργολάβοι - μη μηχανικοί, μεσίτες κλπ, (έχουν αρκετές γνωριμίες), που ξέρουν τι συμβαίνει στην πιάτσα, να αναλάβουν κάθε νέο συνάδελφο να του δώσουν δήθεν δουλειά, και από την άλλη να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.
Λυπάμαι που θα πω το παρακάτω, αλλά ακόμη και συνάδελφοι (πιστεύω λίγοι) πολλές φορές το έχουν κάνει αυτό στα πρώτα βήματα του κάθε νέου μηχανικού, ο καθένας για τους δικούς του λόγους.

----------


## palex

To προβλημα δεν ειναι οι νεοι μηχανικοί μονο, στην οποια κατηγορία ανήκουμε ή ανηκαμε και εμεις, αλλα περισσότερο οι παλαιοι θα έλεγα..και αναφέρομαι σε ειδική κατηγορία αυτων, η οποία ομως δεν συναντατε πολυ σπάνια.
Πολλοι απο μια ηλικία και μετα αποθρασύνονται και υπογραφουν οτι να είναι!
Αλλοι παλι εχουν φοβερες ελλειψεις γνώσεων καθως ουδεποτε φροντισαν να τις ανανεώσουν.
Περιστατικό που μου έχει τύχει:
Θείος μου ηθελε να μετρήσει γήπεδο του εκτός σχεδίου, και επειδή εγω αν πηγαινα δεν θα ηθελα να δουλέψω και να υπογραψω κιολας για μονο 200-300 (θείος γαρ, ποσο να του πεις :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  το απέφυγα διακριτικά.
Ακουστε το απιστευτο, βρηκε φτηνότερα ενα παλαιότερο μηχανικό ο οποιος εμφανιστηκε με κορδελα!
Μετα το κορδελιασμα το γήπεδο το εβγαλε 120μ2.
Του θείου μου του φανηκαν λίγα και εδωσε το σχεδιο σε αλλο υπεργηρο μηχανικό που ελεγξε τις πραξεις και το εβγαλε 180μ2!!!
Ο θείος παει και κανει διορθωτική στο κτηματολόγιο, αργότερα μου αναφέρει τι εγινε, τρελαινομαι πολλαπλως και τον παίρνω επιτόπου και παμε και το μετραμε με το γεωδαιτικό, τελικο εμβαδο 200,06μ2!
Δυστυχως αυτους εχουμε να ανταγωνιστούμε, μεχρι να γίνει αλλαγή γεννιας, πιστευω οτι οι νεοτεροι πειναμε αλλα εχουμε περισσότερο σεβασμο στην δουλεια και στους νόμους και καποια στιγμη θα μείνει τόπος.
Η νοοροπία "τι ειναι αυτό 5λεπτα υπόθεση" εχει πλασαριστεί από την δηθεν υπερεμπειρη πάλαιότερη γενια μηχανικών και αποσκοπεί κυρίως στο να κρυψει τα κενα τους και να υποβαθμιση την αξία της σωστής δουλειάς (δεν ξερεις εσυ εγω αυτό το παιρνάω απο πολεοδομία για πλακα, 40χρόνια φουρναρης έχω γνωστους μέσα θα στην φερουν την αδεια στο σπιτι, αυτό σε απασχολει δεν εχει αναγκη; κτλ..), συμπαρασυροντας αμοιβες και ποιότητα. 
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αναφερομαι σε συγκεκριμενη κατηγόρια παλαιότερων μηχανικών που λυμαίνεται την πιάτσα γιατι υπαρχουν και αλλοι που χρησιμοποιούν την εμπειρία τους ολα αυτα τα χρόνια για να προχωρήσουν την επιστήμη.

----------


## howard_roark

μα οι παλαιοτεροι σε κάθε επαγγελμα γενικώς ποντάρουν σε γνωριμιες, "τροπο", ρεκόρ παλιων επιτυχιων, άνεση κλπ κλπ

οι νεοτεροι πονταρουν σε νεες γνωσεις, πρωτοποριακες προτασεις, νεες ιδέες κλπ. Και η αγορα διαλεγει. 

γνωρίζω κι εγω τελειωμένους μηχανικούς που εδώ και 10 χρόνια τζιφράρουν ο,τι να 'ναι αφού περιμένουν το μπαμ για να παρουν συνταξη. και τα εχουν κονομησει με τα τυχερα αφού ο ιδιοκτητης τους χρυσοπληρώνει οταν τους βρισκει. Και φυσικα εγω ακούω "μα καλα κομπλεξικός είσαι ή ασχετος? α καταλαβα φοβιτσιάρης...." επειδη δεν υπογραφω τοπογραφικα για συμβολαια ή μελετες απο το μαιμουδισταν.

Παντως να ενημερωσω την παρεα πώς μαθημα επαγγελματικης δεοντολογιας δεν ειδα σε κανενα απο τα 5-6 πανεπιστημια αρχιτεκτονικης που πέρασα εγω, η κοπέλα μου τότε και κανα δυο φιλοι, τα 4 εκ των οποιων (Pratt, Bartlett, Architectural Association, Cambridge) θεωρούνται εκ των κορυφαιων παγκοσμιως. 

Η επαγγελματικη δεοντολογια ειναι θεμα της συντεχνιας. Στην Αγγλια οταν γραφεσαι στο Royal Institute of British Architects ορκιζεσαι να τηρεις τον κωδικα επαγγελματικης συμπεριφορας. Στην Αμερικη οταν γραφεσαι στο τοπικο τμημα του ΑΙΑ το ιδιο. Φανταζομαι και το ΤΕΕ θα εχει κατι παρομοιο (?) αλλα όπως και πολλα αλλα, αυτα ειναι μυστικα και δεν τα λεμε....

----------


## cna

howard το ξέρω ότι πουθενά στον κόσμο δεν διδάσκεται η δεοντολογία. Το είπα όμως γιατί φαίνεται ότι εδώ το πράγμα έχει παραγίνει. Άλλη μια λύση θα ήταν άμα τη εγγραφή στα επιμελητήρια (ΤΕΕ, ΕΕΤΕΜ) να προμηθεύεται ο νέος τον κώδικα υπό μορφήν βιβλίου. Το κακό είναι ότι υπάρχει άγνοια ανάμεσα στους νέους συναδέλφους, το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν δουλειές και το χείριστο ότι οι παλαιότεροι έχουν τους κανονισμούς γραμμένους.

----------


## howard_roark

δεν θελω να μπω σε λεπτομερειες για ευνοητους λογους αλλα υπάρχουν αυτή τη στιγμή περιστατικά παρόμοια, σε πολεοδομια της αττικής, οπου το προλαβαν σε φάση κατασκευης το κακό απο ανεπισημη καταγγελια, και σε ατυπες συζητησεις της πολεοδομιας με τους υπευθυνους κατασκευαστες (γιατι ηταν παρεακι) εγιναν αναθεωρησεις και χτιζονται τωρα τα κτιρια νορμαλ. Θα μου πειτε γιατι και πως στο ανεπισημο. Ε γιατι ο διευθυντης της πολεοδομιας λυπηθηκε τους υπαλληλους των λαμογιων και ειπε να μην τους καψει γιατι και αυτοι στα 30 ειναι.

----------


## cna

Δυστυχώς αν θέλουμε να στρώσει κάποτε η κατάσταση θα πρέπει να πέσουν κεφάλια. Το κακό είναι ότι θα πέσουν και κεφάλια αθώων αλλά...

----------


## makap

Γενικά, κάθε επάγγελμα έχει τους παλιούς και τους νέους αλλά, όπως είναι φυσικό, οι πρώτοι έχουν την εμπειρία, τη γνώση και, προφανώς, τις "γνωριμίες" και οι δεύτεροι το κέφι και τη διάθεση να μάθουν και να αντικαταστήσουν τους πρώτους. Αυτός είναι φυσικός κανόνας στη ζωή και, επομένως, και στο χώρο των μηχανικών.

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο διατυπώνουν μερικοί τη γνώμη τους, στηριζόμενοι σε ακραία παραδείγματα, που, οπωσδήποτε, δεν αποτελούν και δεν διαμορφώνουν τον κανόνα.

----------


## cna

makap ίσως επειδή τα ακραία παραδείγματα τείνουν να διαμορφωθούν σε κανόνα. Τιμώ πάντοτε την ελάχιστη αμοιβή αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτός είναι και ο κανόνας στην περιοχή μου. Ο κανόνας εδώ είναι κατά βάση η ελάχιστη -30%.

----------


## howard_roark

ειναι χρήσιμα τα ακραία παραδείγματα για κουβέντα. θέτουν τα όρια. επίσης η συχνότητα των φαινομένων αυτών ειναι ενδεικτική και της γενικότερης κατάστασης.

δεν συμφωνείς φίλε makap πώς το τελευταίο 15μηνο που έχουν δυσκολέψει οι δουλειές, ακούς περισσότερα περίεργα φαινόμενα? Εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό βλέπω και ακόμη κι αν λάβουμε υποψη το οτι η λιγότερη δουλεία φέρνει περισσότερο κουτσομπολιό, πάλι η ανέχεια θα ρίξει τους ηθικούς φραγμούς (για όσους είχαν).

----------


## palex

Eγω διευκρίνησα απο την αρχή ότι αναφερομαι σε πολυ συγκεκριμμενη κατηγορία εκ των παλαιότερων μηχανικών,την οποια και περιγραφω σε συγκεκριμενα παραδείγματα.
Αυτό που ήθελα να τονίσω είναι ότι το προβλημα δεν ειναι στους νεους που ουτως η αλλως περιορισμενη δυναμη διαθέτουν για να διαμορφωνουν καταστασεις και τακτικές και ως ένα σημείο μιμουνται οτι βλεπουν. Eλπίζω να μην συνεχιστεί η νοοτροπία σε φαυλο κυκλο γιατι συνηθως συμβαινει αυτό.

----------


## makap

@*howard_roark*
Έχεις δίκιο στο ότι το τελευταίο διάστημα παρατηρούνται φαινόμενα μείωσης αμοιβών και ίσως και άλλων παρατράγουδων αλλά πιστεύω ότι αυτά δεν διαμορφώνουν τον κανόνα. Ήδη σε άλλα θέματα αυτού του forum έχουν τοποθετηθεί πολλοί συνάδελφοι, στο θέμα των αμοιβών, υποστηρίζοντας ότι προτιμούν να χάσουν μια δουλειά παρά να υποβαθμίσουν την αμοιβή και, επομένως, το προφίλ τους.

----------


## palex

Η ελευθερη προσβαση στα πανεπιστημια αν και αρχικά ακούγεται εξαιρετικά φιλολαική, στην πραγματικότητα εξυπηρετεί την δημιουργία φθηνου  εργατικου δυναμικού αναβαθμισμένων ικανοτήτων.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Κοιτάξτε,αυτό είναι θέμα του καθενός μας να κοστολογεί την ποιότητα της δουλειάς με την ποιότητα (ύψος) της αμοιβής.

Όσο υπάρχουν ανάγκες επιβίωσης,τόσο κάποιος συνάδελφος σε δύσκολη οικονομική κατάσταση θα χαμηλώσει τον πήχη.Ειδικά αν έχει καταφέρει να επιταχύνει τις διαδικασίες διεκπεραίωσης,τότε θα βρεθεί σε πιό ευνοϊκή θέση από άποψη ανταγωνισμού (αθέμιτου of course but that's life....)

Δείτε κ τη θετική πλευρά:αν οι παλαιότεροι συνάδελφοι ήταν σε όλα τέλοιοι,θα υπήρχε δουλειά για εμάς?Αν τα είχαν κάνει όλα τέλεια,τότε δεν θα υπήρχαν κ προβλήματα,κ καθώς το οικιστικό θέμα της Ελλάδας έχει σχεδόν λυθεί,τότε εμείς θα έπρεπε να βαράμε μύγες!!

Εγώ μόλις το συνειδητοποίησα αυτό,άρχισα να είμαι ευγνώμων στους παλαιότερους λαμόγιους συναδέλφους,γιατί προέβλεψαν να έχουμε δουλειά κ εμείς!Εμείς αν είμαστε σε όλα τέλοιοι,τί θα φανε οι επόμενοι?Βέβαια,αυτό δεν είναι λογική,αλλά σίγουρα είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ελαφρυντικά της προηγούμενης γενιάς,ότι έκαναν και καλό εν αγνοία τους.Κ επιτέλους,εμείς δεν είμαστε πραγματογνώμονες για να τους κρίνουμε.Εγώ εξ' άλλου είμαι ο πρώτος που τους κράζω,επειδή μου κάνουν με τις Μ@@@κίες τους τη ζωή κουρέλι για να κάνω ακόμα και το πιό εύκολο πράγμα.....

Κ σαφώς δεν συγκαταλλέγονται όλοι στην ίδια κατηγορία,όπως πολύ σωστά επισήμανε ο makap.Δείτε,από ποιούς μαζέψαμε εμείς τις εμπειρίες,αν ήταν όλοι κακοί? :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## Evan

ο άλλος ήθελε 50% έκπτωση σε αμοιβή επίβλεψης γιατί θεωρεί πως η νόμιμη είναι εξωφρενικά μεγάλη... το έστειλα αδιάβαστο
ο άλλος, εργολάβος, ήθελε αμοιβή επίβλεψης 500¤ για δουλειά 10000...πήρε τα @@@ μου
ο άλλος ήθελε να μου δώσει 500¤ για επίβλεψη ενώ έβγαινε 3000 και ήθελα να βγάλει σοφίτα να αλλάξει την διαρρύθμιση και να σηκώσει τη στέγη 1μ παραπάνω... ομοίως

----------


## Theo

myri πολύ σωστή !!!

Ψυχραιμία πάνω από όλα.

Στον συγκεκριμένο κύριο που ήθελε με 80¤ υπογραφή θα του την έβαζα.

Αλλά δεν θα ήταν η υπογραφή μου. 
Δεν θα την είχα βάλει εγώ.
Και δεν θα είχε τη σφραγίδα μου αλλά μια λάθος σφραγίδα.

Ξέρω ότι φθάνω στα άκρα αλλά στην περίπτωσή του εγώ θα το έκανα.

Θα έφτιαχνα σφραγίδα με λάθος στοιχεία και μετά θα έβαζα έναν τυχαίο να κάνει κάτι σαν υπογραφή.

Δικά του τώρα.

Αυτό είναι η υπογραφή των 80¤.

Μαϊμού όπως η αμοιβή. Αιντε...... :Mad:

----------


## zena13

Theo, νομίζω ότι αυτή τη σκέψη την έχουμε κάνει όλοι κάποια στιγμή πάνω στην αγανάκτησή μας. Κάτι όμως μας σταματάει και τελικά δεν το κάνουμε. Ευτυχώς! Αυτή είναι και η διαφορά μας από τους "άλλους". Προσωπικά, πιστεύω πως αν κρατήσουμε ψηλά την ποιότητα και γιατί όχι, και τις αμοιβές μας, κάποια στιγμή θα αναγνωριστούμε γι αυτά.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> *Theo ,* και θα υπέγραφες και με το αριστερό!!!


κ με το δεξί εννοείς,γιατί είναι αριστερόχειρας! :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο: 
σόρυ για το σπαμ,προσπαθώ να αλαφρύνω το μουντό τοπίο!

----------


## palex

Πριν καποιο καιρό που εψαχνα για δουλεία σε εταιρεία, σε 2 συνεντευξεις, ζητούσαν εκτος από την παρεχόμενη εργασία να υπογράφονται και οι μελέτες ή και οι επιβλέψεις, με την λογική οτι αφου κανεις κατι πρέπει να αναλαμβάνεις και την ευθύνη του, το οποίο αν το απομονώσεις δεν ειναι λαθος.
Το απαράδεκτο στην υποθεση ήταν ότι αυτό το ζητούσαν χωρίς έξτρα αμοιβή καθότι συμπεριλαμβανόταν στο "πακέτο", ξέρετε το ίδιο "πακετο" που συμπεριλαμβάνονται και οι υπερωρίες και τα γνωστα-αγνωστα bonus...
Kαι το ακόμη πιο επικίνδυνο που πιστευώ ότι κρυβεται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, είναι ότι μετα την προσληψη θα πιεστείς να υπογράψεις οτι πιο ακραιο μπορέι να κυκλοφορεί, ιδιως αν αναλαμβάνονται απο τα γραφεία και οι εργολαβίες, όπως π.χ διατομές που δεν επαρκουν έιτε στην μελέτη είτε στην κατασκευή, παραποιημενα τοπογραφικά, μηδενικά μέτρα ασφαλείας κτλ...
Πιστευετε ότι έχω λαθος σε αυτό που λέω και είμαι καχύποπτος βλεποντας παντού συνομωσίες;
Αυτα τα γραφεία λοιπόν πιστεύω ότι εψαχναν για μ...ηχανικούς, που θα δουλευαν τζάμπα, αναλαμβανοντας εφόρου ζωής την ευθύνη για τις σουπερ light κατασκευες που θα τους έφερναν υπερκέρδη!
Απο παρακολούθηση των αγγελίων τους είδα ότι μετα εψαχναν για πολυ καιρό και οτι αγγελίες τους εμφανίζονταν συχνά πυκνα. Πραγματικά δεν ξερω ποιος θα πηγαινε να δουλέψει με αυτους τους όρους, ισως καποιος εξαιρετικά νέος και καλοπροαίρετος.
Και για να επιστρεψουμε στο ζητούμενο του πρωτου post η δική μου συμβουλή προς τους νεους είναι να αποφευγουν να δουλευουν ως υπαλληλοι με την ιδιότητα του μελετητή σε εργολάβους ιδιως όταν οι τελευταίοι δεν έχουν δικαίωμα υπογραφής, γιατι σίγουρα θα εκβιαστούν καποια στιγμή.
*Γενικα οχι σφραγίδες στις σχέσεις εξαρτημενης εργασίας για πολλούς λόγους!*

----------


## howard_roark

ειναι γνωστα τα μπουμπουκια αυτα. επειδη μαλλον καταλαβαινω πού πήγες, μπορω να σε διαβεβαιωσω πως κανεις, ουτε αυτοι που τελικα προσλαμβανονται, δεχονται τετοια πραγματα.

μπορει να πεφτει σαν εντολη απο πανω να βρεθει καποιος που να κανει τετοια, αλλα δεν το πολυπιεζουν και οι αποκατω οπως καταλαβαινεις. λιγο το συναδελφικο, λιγο ο φοβος μην τυχον και μας παρει κανεις τη θεση (που παιζει τρελα σε εταιρειες) και δεν βγαζουν ακρη με τοσο μεγαλες μαιμουδιες.

----------


## kobaksev

> ζητούσαν εκτος από την παρεχόμενη εργασία να υπογράφονται και οι μελέτες ή και οι επιβλέψεις, με την λογική οτι αφου κανεις κατι πρέπει να αναλαμβάνεις και την ευθύνη του, το οποίο αν το απομονώσεις δεν ειναι λαθος.


  Για να καταλάβω, αυτός που υπέγραφε τη μελέτη-επίβλεψη θα πληρωνόταν απλά με κάποιο μηνιαίο μισθό; Ή μήπως θα του πληρώνανε και τα φορολογικά συν ένα ποσοστό επί της αμοιβής;  Φανταστείτε να καταργηθούνε και οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές, τι θα έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε...  :EEK!:

----------


## palex

Σωστο!
Το μπέρδεμα με τις αμοιβές και τα φορολογικά καπου κομπλάρει τετοιες πρακτικές εργοδοτών.
Επειδή το ρωτησα και αυτό απαντουσαν ότι σου καλύπτουν την φορολογική επιβάρυνση μονο! Τα λοιπα τα συμψηφιζαν μεσα στον μισθό σε ετήσια βαση.
Δεν ξερώ αν θα μπουρούσες να το καταγγείλεις και καπου αυτό γιατι ειναι και δύσκολο να το αποδείξεις φυσικά.
Επίσης απορώ πως κλείνουν τις τρύπες τους στα εσοδα - εξοδα τετοιες εταιρίες.
Πολυ μαυρίλα σε όλους τους τομείς!

----------


## sundance

Νομίζω ότι ένας νέος μηχανικός πρέπει να κρατήσει χαρακτήρα για τον μη εξευτελισμό των κόπων του και των γνώσεών του αλλα πρέπει να ρίξει σε καποιες περιπτώσεις και τον πήχη των απαιτουμένων αμοιβών για να περιορίσει την φτώχια του...

Έχει να κάνει με το σκαλί που διαβαίνει ο καθένας και με την προσαρμογή των απαιτήσεών του.

----------


## JTB

> το μόνο που θέλω να προσθέσω είναι 
> πως όποιος κάνει τέτοιες δουλειές καταλήγει να κάνει μόνο από αυτό το είδος


Αυτό είναι το πιο σωστό που έχει ακουστεί εδώ!!!
Μόνο προσοχή μη γίνει η πρακτική των περισσοτέρων αν συνεχιστεί αυτή η κρίση χρημάτων, αμοιβών, αξιών κλπ που πιθανώς να πιάσει και όλο το 2010...

----------

